# Wonder Wash



## AzDesertRatMarine (Jan 6, 2011)

I spent some time living out of camper whne I was building my house, and with a trip to town being a half hour away, I seldom went. Hwever, when I did go, I spent a couple hours sitting around at the laundrymat. (wasted time in my opinion!)

So, I came across this little Doo-Hickey...

Portable Washing Machine

This thing works ABSOLUTLY as advertised! I strongly encourage everyone who is living remotre and/or off the grid to check it out! I do a load about every other day (5-8 minute total), hang it to dry, and (in my best mobster accent) *forgett'a bout et*!


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I am so getting one of these thanks.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I heard bad things about on a yahoo group. Most people who are fulltiming it on the road didn't like what they got for the price. Some said it broke, some said you can use a toilet plunger and 5g bucket to do the same thing for about $2 and some just use a coin op laundromat when they need to. 
I never had one, just passing what I read.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

we have that machine and like it a lot.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

I've had mine for a few months and am completely satisfied. Obviously, you can't do large and/or bulky items with it and I've never used it for extremely soiled clothing but for my needs it works perfectly. I have used it for overnight pre-soaking and it works fine for that,too. Normally it does take more than one "rinse cycle" but that may be because I'm still using too much detergent. :scratch


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought one of these this summer and it works great. I got it used for $40. I have washed everything from jeans to socks and it works well. The trick I learned was to add the water and then flip it a few times to soak the clothes and then let it sit for a while before finishing the wash cycle. Clothes come out clean and it is easy to use.

Today I was at the local Goodwill and found an original version for $5.99 so I picked it up. The only difference between this one and the one I already had was that this one does not have a drain but I can tip it over to drain, no problem.

Being off the grid I use this almost exclusively with the exception of comforters and freezing weather as I do it all outside. You can also capture the wash water and use it in the garden so it does not go to waste at all.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Bump!!!*

I bought one for the camper. ( after taking all 4 grandbabies on a campout. ) Mom had forgot to replace a few things after the girls made sure their stuff was in there. 

It would have also come in handy when the power is out ... for three weeks.

I give it a A+...


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Just threw mine away about 3 weeks ago. Had it for about 6 years and could never stop it from leaking down around the drain. Replaced the gasket, even tried spraying Flex-Seal around gasket.:dunno: After several years and several epic but comical fails, it's out of my life. I use a bucket and plunger. I could probably have just worn my clothes into the river and stayed drier than I ever did with the washer.:laugh:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Lehman's has these as well as the plungers.


----------



## mamamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

The frame is poor quality. I want to save up for one of the all metal varieties from Britain


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been thinking about getting the Laundry Pod. I have heard good things. I just don't like the price tag.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

nj_m715 said:


> ... you can use a toilet plunger and 5g bucket to do the same thing for about $2


Even cheaper if you make a "plunger" (think: "butter churn") out of scrap lumber you already have around.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I have been thinking about getting the Laundry Pod. I have heard good things. I just don't like the price tag.


I have a salad spinner from Walmart that is not much smaller than that and would do the same thing! $14.99.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I like this:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...deglmk&.crumb=Mig4g13xIxw&fr=spigot-yhp-sfmac


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I can not copy the photo :gaah:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...4218mi&.crumb=Mig4g13xIxw&fr=spigot-yhp-sfmac


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the review and comments! I do have one but have thought of one many times.

Being a bachelor, I don't have a family's worth of laundry to do, only my own. I use the old 5 gallon bucket and my hands. Fill the bucket with water, mix in some soap, stir it up, put dry cloths in, stir them around a bit, let soak. Stir again, agitating for a bit, drain. Wring and back into the bucket, water, let soak while occasionally agitating. Drain. One more rinse, wring then on the line. For large items, bathtub using the same procedures. It is to note that I do not live off grid, I do this only when doing practice sessions. I LOVE my ELECTRIC washer and drier!!!

Also as my experience, even being on grid. I do not do a ton of laundry, mostly underwear and socks. I have a set of 'outside' clothes and 'inside' clothes. If I am going to the garden, I put on my 'special outside pants' (The puppy then knows this means outside fun!!!). When I come in I take them off and hang them by the door. I put on 'inside' clothing when inside. I get at least a week out of gardening clothes before I wash them. Sure, they get dirty and might smell a bit but, I'm in the frigging garden! Wearing them once and having dirty knees is not enough for me to waste time, effort and resources to wash them. If I get really muddy or grubby, I'll hose myself off, in them, then strip them off and wring then dry on the line. Good to go for tomorrow.

Now, when I was employed, I did have freshly laundered clothes on to go to work. But, I still put on the 'special outside pants' when home for yard work.

Sorry, did not mean to get OT.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

sewserious said:


> I have a salad spinner from Walmart that is not much smaller than that and would do the same thing! $14.99.


I have one too.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just ordered one! Also looking to get my solar dryer up real soon! Any suggestions on brand?


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

I have one like this and I am planning on using a barrel with a 
4X4 and a lever off of it like a black smiths pull for a bellows 
only use it to operate the washer to do large items or a good size load 
a valve at the bottom to remove sand and particles as well as drain the 
old wash water.

I had considered using a mulch barrel as a pattern for a wringer or a 
old style roller ringer and a drying / clothes hanger line.
I have ways to build all of this I do not feel the need to do it now.
I have washed clothes during the hurricane power outage and it worked well.

http://beprepared.com/mobile-washer-hand-operated-washing-machine.html


----------

